# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim

Saturday JEOPARDY
 Highlight between the brackets to see the "question"........ 
   JEOPARDY- EARLY AMERICA
 1. ($400)- On Nov. 11, 1620, 41 men aboard  this ship signed a famous compact...
 [what is the Mayflower ? ]
 2. ($1200)- He was looking for a Northwest  Passage to China in 1609 when he sailed his ship, the Half Moon, into New York  Harbor ...
 [who is Henry Hudson ? ]
 3. ($2000)- Jean Nicolet, who arrived at the  south-easternmost shore of the Great Lakes in 1634, was the first European to  visit what is now this state ...
 [what is Wisconsin ? ]

 Double JEOPARDY- INTERNATIONAL  CUISINE
 4.($800)- Hungary is famous for this beef  stew flavored with paprika...
 [ what is Goulash ?]
 5. ($2400)- It's how you'd order rice with  chicken in Spanish-speaking countries...
 [ what is Arroz con Pollo ?]
 6. ($4000)- The French will tell you cuisses  de grenouille, which are these, taste a lot like chicken
 [ what are frogs legs ? ]
 Final JEOPARDY- 17th CENTURY  SCIENCE
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 In 1611 Kepler published  a paper on the 6-sided nature of these phenomena...
 [ what are snowflakes ? ]


----------



## LPBeier

Well there was no way I was going to get the first round (except I should have got the first one right).

I ran double Jeopardy and then came up short on Final Jeopardy.....I was way over-thinking it!


----------



## Dawgluver

I did pretty much the same thing, LP, but got all in Double and Final.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm not telling or else "someone" will threaten to take away my crayons again.  The only reason I knew #6 is because I watch NCIS...otherwise I may have missed it, although the "tastes like chicken" might have given it away.


----------



## Barbara L

As usual, I'm stinking up the joint.  I just got #s 1, 2, 4, and 5.


----------

